# Taşı gediğine koymazsan, önüne düşer kendi yolunu tıkar.



## wordofdamocles

Please forgive the extent of the phrase, but I am unable to percieve its meaning as a whole. For the convenience of whom might be interested in answering, I will write down the sentence as it is in my text, as well as the previous one, so as to be better understood, hopefully.

"Der tabi naspın senin gibi asiylen evlenip,oğlan elinden tutup mabedine götürüyor,kendi eliylen yemek yapıyor gönlünü almak için.Sen kalk evlenicenmi benlen de,en niyetlisine sorsan korkar kaçar.Taşi gediğine koymazsan böyle önüne düşer kendi yolunu tıkar işte."

I tried to translate it as follows:

"He says of course what can he do? He will get married like you, he will hold a baby in his arms, he will bring it to the temple (?) and in order to take its life at his own hands, he makes food. Stand up, ask me if I 'll get married. If you ask his intentions he will get scared and flee. If you don't put the stone at the inroad (?) this way he falls upon his own road and blocks it."

Surrealisitc translation! But it was the best I could do. Any help please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rallino

Hello 

The sentence you have has a horrible spelling and punctuation: I had to read it many times to understand. 

First of all, the correct spelling of the sentence:

_Der tabii, ne yapsın senin gibi asiyle evlenip? Oğlan, elinden tutup mabedine götürüyor, kendi eliyle yemek yapıyor gönlünü almak için; sen kalk, "Evlenecek misin benimle?", de! En niyetlisine sorsan, korkar kaçar. Taşı gediğine koymazsan, böyle önüne düşer, kendi yolunu tıkar işte.  
_
My rough translation:

Of course he'll say it - why on Earth would he ever marry a rebel girl like her?! The guy takes the girl's hand, and brings her to his house, cooks her food just to soften her heart. And what does she do? She says: "Are you going to marry me?" What a question!  A question like this, even if you asked it to the most willing person, you'd scare him off! As you see, people need to watch their words; they should say the things when the time is appropriate.


-------

With the translation I've given, I'm sure you'll understand the Turkish sentence better, but just to explain a couple of things:

I translated the "Sen" as _her_; because I think that whoever is saying this is not saying it to the girl mentioned; he's rather telling the story to someone else. And it is commonplace to use "sen" when talking about someone, as if you're imagining that whoever you're talking about is sitting against you. 

*mabet* = temple; but here it's used in the meaning of "one's own (private) place/chambers".

*Taşı gediğine koymak* is an expression. It means: _To say the word at the right moment at the right place._


----------



## wordofdamocles

Wow, a zillion thanks! Much appreciated! I would have given the text a most surrealistic and grotesque form, were you not here, explaining these!I hope my translation was amusing enough and made you laugh though! 
As far as the punctuation is concerned, the whole text has almost none. Which makes it even more difficult to guess where it starts and where it ends. 
Oh, and one last thing: what does the word "gedik" mean?


----------



## Rallino

You're welcome 

*Gedik* means _hole_. It's a synonym for _delik_.

When the context is a fantasy world, it can mean _a portal_ or _a gateway_.

Note that a _black hole_ in space is _karadelik_​.


----------



## wordofdamocles

Thanks again! Would "crazy hole" be "deli delik" then?


----------



## Rallino

I don't know what a "crazy hole" is, but I guess you could translate it that way if it's the hole that is crazy. Or, you could say "deli deliği" if it's a hole for crazy people. And we also have the word _*çılgın*_. But this is getting off-topic.


----------



## wordofdamocles

Yes, one can get too deep in the rabbithole with these conversations!  Thanks again for your help!


----------

